# Great Trout at Steinhatchee



## ssmith (Apr 29, 2017)

Caught this one this morning around 22 and a half inches.
Apparently would have won Shands Hospital fishing tournament had we been entered. What a great morning on the water. Three redfish, this trout and multiple other keeper trout that were smaller. Back in at 10 am before the winds picked up .


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice fish. We are heading up tomorrow night.


----------



## ssmith (Apr 30, 2017)

Inshore or offshore?


----------



## Dutch (May 2, 2017)

Nice Speck. 

I caught 2 that big last weekend fishing out of Horseshoe. The quality of the trout sure has improved in that area since I started fishing there 30 years ago.


----------



## brotherinlaw (May 2, 2017)

Caught a few there Satuday but biggest was only 18


----------

